# Buying a Z, please settle an argument!!



## MAGGOTVOMIT (Nov 10, 2006)

My stepson is wanting an 80's Z. I told him I'd help him out anyway I could.

A few years ago a coworker had told me that he has owned Z's 
most of his life. He had told me during casual conversation that he thought an 88 or 89 would be my best choice of the 80's model 300Z's. My son has found an '84 turbo Z for $3000 and he and his mother have ganged up on me and have not even researched any pros or cons on the '84, but are ready to blindly jump on the first Z they find. 

That is why I'm here, to ask you experts and maybe we can buy the best Z for him using your advise.

Please help!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

MAGGOTVOMIT said:


> My stepson is wanting an 80's Z. I told him I'd help him out anyway I could.
> 
> A few years ago a coworker had told me that he has owned Z's
> most of his life. He had told me during casual conversation that he thought an 88 or 89 would be my best choice of the 80's model 300Z's. My son has found an '84 turbo Z for $3000 and he and his mother have ganged up on me and have not even researched any pros or cons on the '84, but are ready to blindly jump on the first Z they find.
> ...


You are right. 88/89 Z31's in _general_ will have lower mileage (less wear and tear) and the bugs are worked out of a car compared to a earlier years for that model. Also the later z31 are faster the the 84's. 

If they still don't listen to you make sure the car is check over at a Nissan dealership or a Z specialist and to let your friend check the Z out. 

Don't get me wrong you still might find a good 84.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The 84 Turbo Z did not have a water cooled turbo, making it a low priority choice for a starter Z car. The 84 did have an anniversary model, which might be worth something if kept care of. 85-87 had the bigger T3 watercooled turbo, 88-89 had a much smaller T25 turbo which would tend to give out if exposed to too high a boost level through any modifications. I would suggest somewhere in the 85-87 range, personally..


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

yes the 87-89 are good years, and naturaly the later you go the better the car, typicaly.

personaly i realy like the drive of my 87 300zx


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

I much prefer the 86's myself.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Also the later z31 are faster the the 84's.


No they aren't. They are all about the same. The 84/85 models were the lightest.

As far as what's better....

mechanically, all models from 84 to 89 are virtually the same. Minor improvements were made during the years, but nothing so significant it makes one that much better than another.

At this point, the best year to get will be based off the overall condition of the vehicle.


----------



## SNACKS67 (Mar 31, 2007)

BOUGHT MY 84TURBO 5 YEARS AGO W 95K. AT ABOUT 135K HAD TO REPLACE CLUTCH, THERMOSTAT, ALTERNATOR, POWER STEERING PUMP, AND WATER PUMP. 150K NOW AND STILL STARTS RIGHT UP AND STILL GETS TO 100MPH IN NO TIME. NO PROBLEMS W TURBO


----------



## Lou84AE (Apr 4, 2007)

88-89 Z31s are not faster than 84-87
84-87 have the T3 turbo (84 is air cooled)
88-89 have the t25 turbo

3,000 $ sounds like a lot of money for a 84 turbo but that all depends on the condition of the vehicle and the mileage.


Have you looked at this car yet? What is the mileage?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

psst: thread was started in November 2006.


----------

